# Questions for September Travel



## Umaymah (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm planning to take the Cardinal Service from NYC to Chicago and then the California Zephyr Service from Chicago to Emeryville this September. I wonder whether anyone knows if there'll be any disruptions to these routes in September?

Also, I just have a few more questions, if somebody wouldn't mind helping me with them?:

Are these trains usually on time?

Which 3 days in the week does the Cardinal route operate, and at which times? I couldn't really understand the attached schedule...

And as I understand it the California Zephyr operates daily. What time/s does it operate at every day?

Also, do you get to choose which seat you want to occupy on the train when you reserve your ticket? Or are you just told where to sit when you get on?

Many thanks to anyone who can help me understand these things.


----------



## PacificStarlight (Jul 18, 2017)

Umaymah said:


> Also, do you get to choose which seat you want to occupy on the train when you reserve your ticket? Or are you just told where to sit when you get on?
> 
> things.


Sleeper car accommodations are automatically assigned a room number when booking online. Booking with an agent (phone or station) will let you pick and choose what room number you are in.

Coach seating is assigned upon boarding the train, by the Coach attendant.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 18, 2017)

The Cardinal departs New York on Sunday, Wednesday & Friday @ 6:45 am, arriving into Chicago the next morning @ 10:00 am. The California Zephyr departs every day @ 2:00 pm, arriving in Emeryville 2 days later @ 4:10 pm. Thus, if your departure from NY is on Sunday morning, you arrive in CA on Wednesday afternoon.

I do not think there is any planned work on either of these routes. However, you never know about delays. A train could be 6 hours late today but 20 minutes early tomorrow.

As said, a specific sleeper room is reserved at the time of booking. A coach seat may or may not be assigned to you when boarding the train. It may be handled differently by different crews and the location. Generally if boarding at the original point of the run, you can choose any available seat. If boarding mid-run, you may be assigned an open seat or you may be allowed to choose a open seat (those without seat checks above them). If you were boarding in the middle of the night (like at 3 am), most likely you'll be assigned a seat at boarding.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice trip!

If you are riding Coach, be sure and ask for a Window Seat in the Middle of the Car( in the Amfleet II Coach) when boarding the Cardinal if they are being assigned.

Please read the First Time Rider Forum here on AU and also Trip Reports for tips and good suggestions.

On the Superliners out of Chicago,Upstairs Window Seats away from the Stairs and end,Doors are best for Sleeping and having less noise and light during the night.

If riding in a Roomette, any Viewliner Single Level) Roomette is good. On the Superliner Trains Upstairs Roomettes #2-#6 are preferred by most.


----------



## KmH (Jul 18, 2017)

If you call Amtrak you can only choose from sleeper berths that _are not already booked_.

If you book online the system will choose a sleeper compartment for you. If you want a different room you have to call Amtrak to *MODIFY* (not change) your reservation.

Coach seats are often assigned at the time of boarding so passengers getting off at the same station are grouped together.

If the coach car is relatively empty when you board they often let you choose whichever seat you want.

Boarding the CZ in Chicago in September (the end of high season) there might be quite a few coach passengers boarding and you might be told which seat to sit in.

You will be given a seat slip when you board that has the station code for your destination - Emeryville is EMY.

If they assign you a seat the seat slip will also have the seat number on it.


----------



## Umaymah (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the info. Sorry for the late reply, I was expecting to receive an email notification if I got replies.

the_traveler, is it possible for a train to be 6 hours late??...... (Wow.... If that happens it might make my journey difficult, as I'm pre-booking everything, including hotels, for September now!...)

Also, in terms of delays or issues, I saw on the Amtrak website that there is work going on at Penn Station in New York. How will this affect me if I have a train departing from Penn Station?

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Umaymah (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh yeah, & also, I just tried to book a multi-city ticket but it seems to only allow you 4 segments for your trip.... Is this true? How do I add more segments? I think I might like to have 5 or 6.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 21, 2017)

If you want to book more than 4 segments on the multi-city screen, you'll need to book twice on separate screens. Also remember that there is no other discount for a round trip journey. A round trip ticket costs the same as 2 one way tickets. And if you should need to change 1 segment, you do not need to change the whole ticket (all segments, including the return).

Yes, a train can be 6 hours late, but most times are no more than an hour or so late.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 21, 2017)

You can also set up your itinerary with an Amtrak phone phone agent. A train can be late, very late, but also, the airlines can be late and sometimes very late, or more likely cancelled. I just completed a trip on 5 different trains, going over 5600 miles (1st was 20 min late, 2nd was 1 hour early, 2nd was 15 minutes late, fourth was was 5 min early and the 5th 10 minutes late). My previous trip on five trains had similar results.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 21, 2017)

Umaymah said:


> Thanks for all the info. Sorry for the late reply, I was expecting to receive an email notification if I got replies.
> 
> the_traveler, is it possible for a train to be 6 hours late??...... (Wow.... If that happens it might make my journey difficult, as I'm pre-booking everything, including hotels, for September now!...)
> 
> ...


I've been on trains that were up to 13 hours late. I have been 8-13 hours late into Chicago on western long distance trains more times than I can count. With that said, most of the times I've been late on Amtrak, it has been more in the hour or two range.

You should never plan critical activities on the same day as arrival on an Amtrak long distance train. This includes air travel. The only Amtrak connections should be guaranteed ones on the same reservation. Hotels should be fine, if you pre-paid, the room is guaranteed and when you get there you can have it.

Amtrak schedules have been adjusted for the work at Penn Station. If you recently bought a ticket, it will be on the current schedules and so will have no effect on you. If there is a change or cancellation, Amtrak will contact you.


----------



## Umaymah (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks guys, this is all really helpful stuff. By the way Lonestar648, when you say a train arrived 1 hour early, does that mean that train also left 1 hour early, or early in general? Or does it leave at the time that it's scheduled to leave at?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 22, 2017)

Umaymah said:


> Thanks guys, this is all really helpful stuff. By the way Lonestar648, when you say a train arrived 1 hour early, does that mean that train also left 1 hour early, or early in general? Or does it leave at the time that it's scheduled to leave at?


Trains cannot leave till the posted departure time.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Jul 22, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Umaymah said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys, this is all really helpful stuff. By the way Lonestar648, when you say a train arrived 1 hour early, does that mean that train also left 1 hour early, or early in general? Or does it leave at the time that it's scheduled to leave at?
> ...


Unless there's a "D" in front which means the train stops only to discharge passengers (but these are usually only at the end of a trip where there are few if any reason to get on anyway).


----------



## PVD (Jul 22, 2017)

or an "L" where a train may receive or discharge and leave ahead of schedule, but I'm not sure those very common outside of the Northeast


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 22, 2017)

He means that the train arrived at it's end point (like LA, Chicago or New York) early. If a train arrived at a mid-route station early, the train must sit at that station until it's scheduled departure time. For instance, it gets to Dallas or Grand Junction early - it must not leave before it's scheduled departure time.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 22, 2017)

We arrived on #5 in Emeryville, one hour early, after leaving on-time from Chicago. The last few stations had a "D"so since they had little or no work, it was a quick stop and go. This made it possible to gain the hour. I have also had occasions where I arrived in San Antonio over 1 hour early due to the schedule 1:10 buffer between San Antonio and the stop before, San Marcos, when arriving there on time. A train can not leave a station early if the station is designated to pick up passengers, but as stated above if the station is a drop off stop only, then the train can depart as soon as the work is completed.


----------



## Umaymah (Jul 23, 2017)

I see... So the 'D' signifies that passengers will only be discharged, so I suppose I won't need to worry about that.

In the case of the 'L' train that you mention, PVD, how do I know beforehand while making a booking whether the train I'm booking is an 'L' train that may leave the station before its departure time?

Also, just one more question. When making a reservation on the Amtrak website I see that the Northeast Regional has a red triangle with an exclamation mark inside it next to it... What does this mean exactly, & how might it affect me? I clicked on the symbol but I didn't really understand what the message that popped up says...

Thanks again everyone for your help.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 23, 2017)

The "D" and "L" will be shown on the actual timetable for that route. FYI - I only can think right now of 1 train on Amtrak that has an "L", and it's the last stop before the end of the run on the NEC!

The red triangle is notifying you of a major issue that may affect you. In this case, they are doing MAJOR renovations at NYP that may or may not affect you.


----------



## PVD (Jul 23, 2017)

There are a few NEC and also some Keystones, mostly involving Newark. If they come out of NYP with no congestion, they might be a few minutes early at Newark, it is on the schedule for those trains. Also some trains that run the New-Haven, CT - Springfield, MA route. I think D on the last few stops is more common around the country than the L


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 23, 2017)

You should have a great trip going coast to coast, both trains are very scenic. Whether a train is on time is an uncontrollable and unpredictable, but you shouldn't have any issues based on current Service Disruption Announcements found on the Amtrak site. Just plan to take in all the beautiful scenery you will be seeing. If something major comes up that really affects the schedule Amtrak will notify you. Put together your packing list so nothing is lost. Review the Route Guides for each route so you know what to expect.

Have a great trip! Relax, sit back, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Umaymah (Jul 24, 2017)

Okay, thanks everyone  I still don't fully understand the whole 'L' thing but never mind, I'll just pray it doesn't affect me in any way ;P Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 24, 2017)

It won’t. Don’t worry about it.


----------



## PVD (Jul 24, 2017)

99+% chance it doesn't. If you need to clear your mind, just look at the schedule for the trains you are planning to ride. You won't see one L. Then you can relax


----------



## Ryan (Jul 24, 2017)

(S)He told us in his first post what trains/stations (s)he's using. (S)He's cool.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 25, 2017)

I would also suggest looking at the Amtrak Travel Tips at On Track On Line. It's a bit out of date, but still lots of good info for first time travelers there.

Amtrak Travel Tips


----------

